

As a first time startup employee, what should I know? - my_username_is_

If I&#x27;m going to be accepting a job offer from a startup soon, what do I need to know? I&#x27;ve worked my whole career in large corporations, and I&#x27;m confident of my technical skills. I&#x27;m asking more about things like how equity works, what is typical in a job offer from a startup in terms of non-monetary payment, and what should be negotiated for. Thanks for any help
======
ASquare
A great list of questions here: [http://mashable.com/2014/03/20/want-to-work-
for-a-startup-10...](http://mashable.com/2014/03/20/want-to-work-for-a-
startup-10-questions-to-ask-your-interviewer/)

Also see this if you get an offer: [http://venturehacks.com/articles/job-
offer](http://venturehacks.com/articles/job-offer)

~~~
my_username_is_
Thanks for the links, definitely helpful

